# Anti-histamine + Cannabis



## XBrave (Oct 28, 2016)

well. It's been 3 moths since i've been feeling depersonalized. Marijuana triggered it. My heart goes to all you dp/DDD sufferers.

It's getting better. Calmer than the time it started. Now i'm sure it's not a life sentence and something that i have to work through.

anyways,

Today i remembered that, i had taken *loratadine* (antihistamine) for my allergy just some hours before smoking weed (on the day it all started) , so i searched and found that antihistamines usually block the histamine receptors in the brain which induce feelings of drowsiness and disconnectedness and reduce levels of serotonin, so; combined with marijuana the side effects are amplified. yeah!!! and i smoked weed some hours after taking it. stupid idea. well i'm not sure yet if it was triggered by ANTIHISTAMINE + WEED yet. Because i *did* experience some panic, high on marijuana 3 days prior to that (panic for the first time in my life).

btw i was feeling really down (slight depression _ basically tired and a bit hopeless) on the night i smoked. and i was alone. and while high i suddenly felt dp'd and it's been chronic. i didn't have any panic attacks that night / or i might not remember any. maybe my dp came from the earlier panic attack from the night prior to that.

during this 3 months _ i haven't taken any SSRI, anti-psychotic or anxiolytic drug. except for the flu some weeks before_ and i smoke tobacco sometimes which i know is not good for the nervous system AND my lungs. ( i used to take supplements like magnesium and fish oil in the first weeks but i don't take em anymore)

i used to feel a bit sad (not depressed) weeks prior to my onset of dp. and i was seriously searching of the mechanism of life and reading about shamanism, ayahuasca, datura, mescalin, mushrooms and ... (real weird plants n stuff)

i saw some threads with the same essence about *histamines*.

so if you know something that could help, I'll be glad to hear.

DPD/DDD community! hope you all get back to your body 100% soon. and feel alive in a world you receive as "real". no matter how long you've been suffering.


----------

